

Gamification of deals - robbymgood
http://www.fastcompany.com/1774265/dobango-play2win-is-a-new-player-in-the-deal-marketplace

======
robbymgood
Buying deals should be a fun and engaging experience. Not a boring email that
goes ignored or sent directly to the trash bin.

